# Whooo Hooo 196 whp all motor SR20DE



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

My low bucks motor just dynoed at 196 whp with the new Prototype JWT C6M cams.

Going for 200 tonight with more tuning.

Mike


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

very cool!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Dang Mike! That's some serious power you're making there! You go girl!


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

That's awesome! Do you have a list of mods.?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

zeno said:


> That's awesome! Do you have a list of mods.?


Low port SR20DE
DPR Stage 6 head
300ZX pistons
JWT C6M Cams, Cam gears and valve springs
Extrude hone stock manifold
RC engineering 64 mm throttle body
Custom JWT ECU with cobra maf program
Place Racing CAI
Custom Header
Custom 3' exhaust

Everything else is stock, not too crazy of a motor.

Mike


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

just curious about that exhaust, wouldnt that normally be considered too large for a NA app.? wouldnt 2.75 better suit your needs?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> just curious about that exhaust, wouldnt that normally be considered too large for a NA app.? wouldnt 2.75 better suit your needs?


You woulkd think but since this is the most powerful NA sr20 with standard displacement in this country, something must be done right. It made way more power than the 2.5"

Mike


----------



## simphmerj (Jul 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> You woulkd think but since this is the most powerful NA sr20 with standard displacement in this country
> 
> Mike


man, how are those c6 with drivability (specifically idle) ?

also, i believe you mean standard displacement DE in the country...there are a couple VE guys making more

allan


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

simphmerj said:


> man, how are those c6 with drivability (specifically idle) ?
> 
> also, i believe you mean standard displacement DE in the country...there are a couple VE guys making more
> 
> allan


They suck, idle at 1500 rpm, no power below 3500 rpm. The most powerful VE that I know of has 199 whp.

Mike


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats a lot of horsepower for that list of mods!!! very impressed!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> thats a lot of horsepower for that list of mods!!! very impressed!






word


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Read all about it on Sr20forums first... very nice job! I wonder what Rob Legere's bored out, swained up, GA16 would've made N/A with a current JWT ECU, cams, and HS header...


----------

